# Soozi and Liddy



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Liddy has had to go to hospital today as she may need a blood transfusion. She had been off colour for a couple of days and Sooz took her for pre op bloods which showed anaemia. 
Her vet suspected poison though she is pretty much an indoor cat so they are trying to find out what’s caused it. 
She’s not very old - probably only 5/6/7 

Sooz is in bits understandably so please please can you pray/send positive get well wishes for Liddy. 


ETA. 

I am devestated to write that she has tested positive for Leukaemia.

She is awaiting her blood transfusion.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

how awful . poor liddy and soozi and Colin. wishing you all the best soozi love xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor Soozi and poor Liddy, thinking of you and hoping for a positive update x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness  sending every positive vibe I can muster for Liddy & lots of love for you Soozi xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh dear, so sorry to hear this. Sending loads of good vibes for Liddy and a hug for @Soozi xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh no!! How awful for Soozi, Liddy & Colin, feel so very sad for them, sending tonnes of positive, healing vibes, love and hugs, will be in my prayers for a speedy recovery. Xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Gutted, was hoping for better news  sending good vibes xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

What sad news ! Lots of love and prayers from us.xxx


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh gosh, how awful. Sending lots of healing vibes. I can't begin to imagine what they're going through, it's so sad.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So very sorry to be reading this worrying news , sending lots of positive healing vibes to Liddy 
I know how worried you will be right now Soozi but if PF's love and best wishes work its magic hopefully Liddy will be back with you soon x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

All my love and best wishes x


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

So sad to hear this news. Best wishes to all.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh no, terrible news. All fingers and paws crossed for Liddy!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh no, poor Liddy & poor Soozi, sending heaps of get well vibes to Liddy & a huge hug for Soozi xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, so sorry to hear that. Hugs for both.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh no, how horrible, sending huge hugs and loads of good wishes, Liddy and Soozi


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this, sending my best positive vibes for Liddy and a hug for Soozi.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh no, thoughts prayers and healing vibes being sent by the heartful xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

This is such sad news..... sending lots of love and good wishes. X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

At this stage Sooz is unsure which form of Leukaemia it is but hopefully will know more later.

The good news is that Liddy is having the transfusion now so everything crossed it works it’s magic for her. 

Also a little prayer of thanks to whoever the donor cat is too as there are always risks involved xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh no, poor Liddy! What a terrible shock for you Soozi hun! xx

I am glad dear Liddy is having a transfusion, wonderful that this is possible.

Sending many healing vibes to Liddy and loads of sympathy and hugs to you Sooz xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Goodness how awful. Sending lots of healing vibes


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness, what worrying news. Sending every good wish for Liddy and hugs for @Soozi ((())) Hope the transfusion helps and much love sent to the donor cat and their wonderful slave x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

How worrying. Sending loads of positive vibes for the best outcome.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

So sorry to hear, hope the transfusion works a wonder.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Wishing them all the best, have all paws crossed.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh my :-(

I hope the transfusion works.

Sending best wishes from me and the tonks xx


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh no, how awful. Love and best wishes to @Soozi and Liddy. Everything crossed for you here x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh my days :,-( 

This is devastating. Lost for words sooz love. What an awful shock and absolutely heartbreaking :,-( xxxx

Sending you both buckets of love and well wishes. So gutted for you all xxxxx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

God Bless the donor family. I pray the transfusion works it’s magic and Liddy is on the mend as soon as possible xx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

How awful  sending all my wished to liddy and soozi., so worrying


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news, @Soozi sending lots of positive vibes and big hugs for you both.

Viv xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Sending some virtual hugs to both.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Sending my very best wishes to Liddy, Soozi and the very brave donor cat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> At this stage Sooz is unsure which form of Leukaemia it is but hopefully will know more later.
> 
> The good news is that Liddy is having the transfusion now so everything crossed it works it's magic for her.
> 
> Also a little prayer of thanks to whoever the donor cat is too as there are always risks involved xx


Thank you @huckybuck for keeping us updated.
Paws crossed tomorrow may bring better news.

Heartfelt thanks to the wonderful cat and his/her owner for allowing this transfusion to take place.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Liddy’s had the transfusion and doing well. The nurse said she would be with her all night and they are going to try her with some food to see if she will eat. She had 1 sachet of blood and they will test her tomorrow and see if she needs any more. 

The tests have shown it is the FelV virus which is baffling. 

Liddy was tested negative when Soozi got her and she has been vaccinated against it ever since. Her most recent test also showed up negative until the one she had today. 

She is kept indoors and in a cat proof garden - there is a small chance another cat could have got in and transmitted it to her but it’s very unlikely. The only thing is being in Tenerife the incidence of FelV is higher than the UK. Even so it seems her risk was tiny. Very confusing. 

Please continue to send healing wishes her way that she can recover completely from this episode and go home fitter and stronger to fight the virus.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad all's gone well and she's feeling brighter.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Liddy  I'm gutted to read this. Sending you loads of love Soozi and hubby too. Also thanks to the donor kitty and his/her family.

I'm glad to read that Liddy's transfusion went well. I wish there was something I could do to help, please let me know if there is. Thank you @huckybuck for the updates.

Tonnes of love and positive thoughts xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

she's getting lovely care from the Tenerife hospital .I hope you get to visit tomorrow soozi .Seeing her after her transfusion hopefully perkier will do you both the world of good x


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Paws crossed, best wishes and furry kisses from her twin brother xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Glad to hear the transfusion went well, hope she is feeling much better today. Big hugs to the donor cat for being so brave. Hang in their Soozi, thinking of you.
Thanks for the updates Huckybuck.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Fingers and paws still crossed that the transfusion works wonders!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sending positive thoughts that Liddy pulls through and beats the virus.
Xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've only just seen this, so very sorry to hear Liddy is poorly 
Sending lots of positive healing vibes from me and the boys, a big hug to Soozi and hoping for good news later. Much love to all Xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Topping up with heaps of positive vibes for Liddy today, thanks for the updates HB. Lots of hugs for you @Soozi xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Checking in for an update - hope you are doing ok sooz xxx glad to hear the transfusion went well. Hopefully beautiful girl will feel much better for it. Sending lots of love and well wishes over for you’s all for the day ahead ❤ Xxxxxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh no  poor Liddy, what an awful shock for Soozi.

I'm glad she is feeling brighter after the transfusion and it sounds like she is receiving the best possible care. 

Everything crossed for her and sending lots of positive vibes and hugs xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for the update HB. Very glad to hear that the transfusion is helping. Will continue to hold Soozi and Liddy in my thoughts n send good wishes


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Hopefully all these magic PF vibes will keep Liddy fighting, I know Soozi is very grateful for all your good wishes for her and her girl.

It's so unfair, a complete bolt out of the blue


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just dropping in to top up those PF vibes and hoping for some good news soon x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Soozi, I am thinking about you and hubby and of course your beautiful Liddy. Sending more love and paws well and truly crossed for a good day for you, Liddy. Please say if you need anything, I know you’re there and I’m here but whatever I can do I will. Just ask. Big loves xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

All paws crossed for Liddy. Hug for Soozi. xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

UPDATE:- I've just heard from @Soozi that the vet has phoned and Liddy is eating (which she hasn't since Sunday when she started to go downhill) so that is really good news, hopefully means the new blood has perked her up a bit


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I've just heard from @Soozi that the vet has phoned and Liddy is eating (which she hasn't since Sunday when she started to go downhill) so that is really good news, hopefully means the new blood has perked her up a bit


Thank you for the update, that's really great news that she's wanting to eat again


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Thank you for the update ❤ That is amazing news ❤ Fingers crossed this is a sign that Liddy is on the mend xxxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Aw that's good news, hopefully the start of lots of good things.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Good news, thanks for posting


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you for keeping us updated HB and JaimeandBree.  

Very pleased to hear Liddy has her appetite back again.  Sending many healing vibes for her continued improvement. xx 

Thinking of you Sooz xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

That's encouraging news, lets hope it gets better and better. Sending more healing thoughts your way.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thank you for the update ladies, oh that is good news that Liddy is eating.
Topping up the healing vibes for Liddy & keeping our paws crossed here that Liddy continues to get well.
Hugs for Soozi xx


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I’m so sorry Soozi. Poor Liddy. Feel better little darling. Xx

(I hope that this problem is found to be causing FeLV results to be wrong. Seems too old for infection?)


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Topping up the PF vibes


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Been thinking about Liddy and Soozi all day, I hope she has improved further from this morning.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

No news as yet but hopefully she will get an update soon. She said the house is so empty without her and she's missing her like crazy.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Topping up the healing vibes here too, sending lots and lots of love. Xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the updates girls. Looking forward to positive news later and topping up the love for Liddy and Soozi Xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Only just seen this thread - poor darling Liddy, @Soozi must be in a frenzy. All possible good wishes and vibes being sent your way. Do keep us posted xxxx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Topping the vibes and more furry kisses!!!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

so sorry - only just seen this. Stay strong and good luck x


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

Oh Soozi, lovely Soozi, so sorry to read what you and your precious little Liddy are going through, the shock and devastation must have rocked you to the core, like everyone else I am also sending you the strongest healing energy I can muster and hope this PF collective loving energy gives you and Liddy the strength you need to get through this very difficult time xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh god I’ve only just seen this  poor Liddy what a terrible shock, sending all the get well vibes, kisses, strokes to beautiful Liddy and lots of love to Soozi. Stay strong both of you Xxxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Soozi 
Iv Blue and I send you all our love and s gentle little hug for beautiful Liddy. 

We are willing her to get well x


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Liddy has had to go to hospital today as she may need a blood transfusion. She had been off colour for a couple of days and Sooz took her for pre op bloods which showed anaemia.
> Her vet suspected poison though she is pretty much an indoor cat so they are trying to find out what's caused it.
> She's not very old - probably only 5/6/7
> 
> ...


Sending lots of love and furry hugs their way. Xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sending More positive vibes for you both. Come on Liddy get better soon. 

Viv xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sending bucketloads of love and healing vibes to @Soozi & Liddy!
What an awful thing for you all to be going through ...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

A quick update - Sooz had to wait until after 9pm for an English speaking nurse to phone her...

Liddy is bright and alert and hasn’t needed any more blood which is really good news. She’s eating a little bit but does have dire rear. They are planning to keep her in, monitor her blood and try to sort the dire rear out. All being well she could be home on Sunday paws crossed. 

Please please keep up those positive get well thoughts for Liddy. 

And hugs for Sooz too who’s finding being away from Liddy tough xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Extra hugs, purrs and much love for Liddy and @Soozi xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Haven’t been able to stop thinking about all you are going through with your beautiful girl, Sooz. I am sending you lots of positive thoughts and love, come on Liddy, home to your mum and dad on Sunday please xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks for the update HB xx can’t stop thinking about them ❤ Xx wish I had magic powers to make it all go away. Take care of yourself lovely lady. Lots of love being sent over to you, Mr Sooz and beauty girl from us 5. In our thoughts always xxxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

We keep fingers and paws crossed that the dire rear is sorted quickly and Liddy can come hime on Sunday!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Topping up the good vibes for Liddy, come on little girl. Sending hugs for Soozi too, hopefully you'll have your girl home soon.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thank you for the updates @huckybuck 
Paws here are firmly crossed that Liddy keeps getting better, that her upset tummy settles & that she's able to come home on Sunday.
Thinking of you Soozi, I hope you are looking after yourself even though I know it's hard thing to do when we are worrying so much, but please try too.
Topping up the healing vibes for darling Liddy & sending hugs to you Soozi xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Very glad the transfusion has helped. Hope the upset tum n dire rear can be sorted out so that Liddy can go home on Sunday.
Topping up the healing vibes


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Big hugs to @Soozi and lots of healing wishes to dear Liddy, hoping she is back with her mumma on Sunday feeling better.

Love from us all x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Just read this keeping fingers and paws crossed for @Soozi and Liddy. Hope she gets better and can come home on Sunday.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sadly it's not such good news this afternoon - Liddy does need another transfusion as her count is lower again. 
She is stable though and eating which is good news. 
The vets are desperately trying to find out what's wrong and our lovely Ceiling Kitty is in contact with Sooz's vet as well - it's a very confusing case - not helped by Spanish being the first language of the vets now treating Liddy. Hopefully we will know a bit more later. 
Please keep them both in your thoughts and prayers and wishes x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Sadly it's not such good news this afternoon - Liddy does need another transfusion as her count is lower again.
> She is stable though and eating which is good news.
> The vets are desperately trying to find out what's wrong and our lovely Ceiling Kitty is in contact with Sooz's vet as well - it's a very confusing case - not helped by Spanish being the first language of the vets now treating Liddy. Hopefully we will know a bit more later.
> Please keep them both in your thoughts and prayers and wishes x


Gutted :,-(

❤❤ sooz, Mr sooz and Liddy ❤❤


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Poor Liddy and Soozi.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm taking a positive from Liddy being stable and eating. With blood transfusions I think it is pretty normal to perk up immediately after then slow down a little as time passes. Hopefully the second transfusion will start getting the red blood cell count up. Fingers cross for improvement this evening. Tipsy is sending all the healing headbutts she can.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear Liddy is so poorly. x Try to stay positive, it's good she's eating and seems stable. x 
Holly is sending comforting purrs to you all.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sorry, to hear things are not as promising as hoped.
As @KCTT said, it may just be the transfusion gave her a quick pick me up but the continued eating is a good sign.

We will keep Soozi and Liddy in our thoughts.
Biggles had the same condition and pulled through, we hope the same for Liddy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Liddy, sorry to hear you're feeling a bit yuckier again. Come on, baby girl, you know your mum & dad need you to be better quick smart. Hopefully the juicing up with the red stuff will get you on the road to recovery (thank you again to the donor cat and it's family). Thanks @huckybuck for the updates and @Ceiling Kitty for kindly helping too.

Loads of Oscar love on the way. He says to sleep through as much as you can, as it's a great healer. Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no, I’m sorry to hear she’s gone down again, everything crossed the second transfusion makes the difference. How lovely of CK to be helping too, as always I’m sure her input is invaluable. Thinking of you all Sooz xxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Not the news I was hoping to read  , sending lots of positive vibes to Liddy and her humans.
Everything crossed for an improvement soon xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh no :-( 

Topping up the good vibes and thinking of you at this difficult time:-(


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Come on little Liddy, we are all rooting for you....topping up the positivity X Hugs to you all x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Just popping on to check on how Liddy is, oh no..... so sorry to read Liddy needs another transfusion, praying this one helps top up her blood count. 
Poor Liddy, poor Soozi & Hubby.
Thinking of them all.
Such a worrying time for them, but glad our very own wonderful PF vet is offering advice & guidance.
Topping up the PF healing vibes for Liddy xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh no!!  Really hoping that another blood transfusion does the trick, good that she's still eating, topping up the healing vibes, come on Liddy get better very, very soon, sending tonnes of love to Soozi and Family. Xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

They will do the transfusion this evening. Starting 6:30. Please keep everything crossed. Poor Sooz is in pieces xx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

So awful  sending all my love and well wishes to liddy and to soozi. Really hoping for some good news soon xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no this is very upsetting news 
Poor poor Liddy - everything crossed for a better outcome after the second transfusion. Sending lots of love and hugs to Soozi Xx


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

Sending love and positive vibes to @Soozi and Liddy. Good luck today.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thinking about Liddy hopefully she's doing ok and getting her new super top up of blood.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Paws crossed the good stuff is going in nicely as I type. Lots of love to Sooz and Mr Sooz, who I am sure are stressed out of their heads.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

shosh your a star thank you x 
fingers crossed and libations poured for liddy to pick up . soozi thinking of you love constantly . x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Paws are firmly cross on hope of some better news

Thinking of both of you

Hannah


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Sending top up vibes to Liddy n Soozi and thanks to donor cat and family


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Everything crossed here


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am hoping Liddys second transfusion perks her up. @Ceiling Kitty you are a star and @huckybuck always there when the chips are down.

Come on Liddy girl x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Sorry to read about this. Sending Soozi and Liddy lots of prayers and hugs.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Absolutely everything crossed that Liddy maintains her improvement after the new transfusion. Poor little angel being so brave. Love and hugs to her mum and dad too, they must be so worried. Also thanks to CK for getting involved. This is such a wonderful forum xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear today's news . Sending truckloads of positive vibes for Liddy as well as ((((hugs)))) for Soozi , and Mr Soozi.

xx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

idris said:


> libations poured for liddy to pick up


adding some witchcraft here to that libations, hope it works


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh no, not the news we wanted to hear, poor Liddy and poor Soozi. 

Everything crossed the second transfusion works wonders and she improves. 

Sending lots and lots of positive vibes and hugs xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

How is she does my? Hope it’s been successful xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry to read there's been a step back. Hope the second transfusion is more effective Come on Liddy, your boyfriend is worrying about you. xx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> Come on Liddy, your boyfriend is worrying about you. xx


And your twin brother!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Soozi doesn't think it's likely we will get another update tonight as the English speaking nurse isn't on shift. She knows that everyone here is behind her and rooting for Liddy, don't think she can quite face posting just yet though.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Poor Soozi, thinking of you hun, it must all be so worrying for you. xx

I feel encouraged to read above ^^ that Summercat's "Biggles" had the same thing and recovered. I mean, look at him now, he is so well and bonny.

Sending loads more healing vibes to dear Liddy. xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

xxxxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Aww cmon sweet girl Liddy you can do this everyone is sending all the love, get well soon positive vibes, kisses to you. Big Hugs and love to you too @Soozi xxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sending some early morning hugs and best wishes, thinking of you. Hope today is a good day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Topping up with some super strong vibes for Liddy xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Keep checking in for updates on how Liddy is doing.
Thinking of Liddy & Soozi, sending more healing vibes to Liddy & a huge hug for Soozi.
Paws crossed for good news this morning hugs xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lots of good vibes for your today Liddy xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Can't stop thinking of our beatiful Liddy ...
Sending hugs @Soozi 
Hoping this nightmare will be over soon and you have Liddy back home with you!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Heaping the vibes again @Soozi xxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Thinking of you both and topping up the good vibes this morning xxxxxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Topping up the vibes xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope Liddy is starting to feel better @Soozi. Sending lots more positive and healing vibes to your gorgeous girl, and massive hugs for you.

Viv xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paws crossed here for some positive news x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lots more healing vibes, love and hugs this morning from me and the boys Xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

More positive vibes on their way.xx


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry you are going through this Soozi. Hope Liddy is doing better today.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Thinking of you @Soozi xxx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sending lot's of love and topping up the positive healing vibes, really hope there is an improvement today, thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Just checking in xx praying the second transfusion helps xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thinking of you Soozi and Liddy xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The transfusion went fine.
Liddy is no better and no worse. She is eating but not much. The dire rear has stopped (that's good news). Her heart rate and temp etc are all normal.
We think she has been given steroids and ABs so it's a case of wait and see now.
They will repeat the bloods (tomorrow?) and see what they say.
The vets are all in contact with each other and desperately trying to come to conclusions as to what's caused it and what treatment will benefit her.
They seem to think her symptoms are similar to Leukaemia but are still unsure 100% if she has the FelV virus.
Soozi has asked if she can visit tomorrow or at least take some of her things over and is waiting to hear back.

Please please pray she responds to the ABs and steroids as we think this is the best scenario - that her bloods stay normal and she starts to replace her own cells again.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Thinking about Liddy all the time, lots of love and furry kisses and some witchy healing vibes!!!

If it is FeLV, Virbagen may help, it's feline interferon.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Come on Liddy darling, you got this. With the diarrhoea stopping hopefully that gives all her bloods a chance to bounce back.

I’m even wondering about IBD..? My sis in law has had similar experiences with her colitis.

Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

thanks sweetie for the update . Some of the best cat vets here and in Spain are working on it soozi there is still a lot of hope xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

rooting for you beautiful girl ❤ And topping up the well wishes and bucket loads of love being sent your way xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Poor Liddy and poor Soozi, sending love, positivity and strength to you all. Keep fighting Liddy xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sending all the positive vibes I can find and keeping everything crossed for a full recovery x.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

C’mon Liddy you can do this. Sending every positive vibe for her, thinking of you Soozi xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the update @huckybuck thinking of Soozi and Liddy a lot at the minute hoping for positive news. I hope she can visit tomorrow and it helps her a little.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sending tonnes and tonnes of positive healing vibes, c'mon Liddy sweetheart get well very, very soon, sending lots of love and hugs @Soozi Xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just sending a bunch of love to Liddy, Soozi, Mr Sooz. Thanks to our friends here who are updating, glad Liddy has a great vet team on it. Come on beautiful girl. You can do it xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sending all possible positive vibes for recovery. Really hope Soozi can see her tomorrow as it must be awful not to even give her a stroke. Come on little fighter, get well for your mum xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Lots more healing vibes to dear Liddy and big hugs for Soozi xx

Thank you for the updates HB. x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Gosh, just realised what is going on in this thread. Love and hope to both of you Soozi and Liddy.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Thinking of you both Liddy and Soozi, I hope the vets can get to the bottom of this! xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Love,prayers and healing vibes from me and the girls.xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Been thinking of Liddy all day and really hope the vets can crack this. Liddys little party dress is waiting for her for Xmas! Sending more get better vibes and love to Liddy and Soozi xxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Healing vibes to Liddy and strength to @Soozi.
Show the world how a cat can fight, Liddy!


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Sending prayers, (((hugs))) and healing vibes to all.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update @huckybuck. Paws and fingers crossed here that The steroids and ABs get on top of whatever is mak8ng Liddy poorly. Big hugs @Soozi.

Viv xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Bonjooo lovely lady,

Just checking in ❤ Hope you are holding up xxx hope you and Mr Sooz get to see beautiful girl today ❤ But above all hope Liddy is making good progress xxxx

Constantly in our thoughts love xxx hope you are doing ok ❤❤❤ Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi is off to visit Liddy this morning - taking food, treats and toys and a worn T shirt - Liddy is getting a little stressed so they may want her to come home tomorrow for a while. 

The bloods will be tested this morning so everything crossed. 

They have talked about doing a bone marrow test but not sure if she’s stable enough yet. 

Hoping she really doesn’t need it and the meds are working to help her heal herself x


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks for the update @huckybuck

I hope you have a good visit Soozi and Liddy feels more comfortable with some familiar things around her, sending lots of love.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sure Liddy will be so pleased to see @Soozi. I hope she turns a corner very soon. xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Still thinking of you n Liddy, Soozi and holding you in my thoughts


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

That's good, I think Liddy will do well with a visit and Soozi as well.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Lots of healing vibes for Liddy and hugs for you @Soozi xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Hope the visit goes well, pass on our hugs!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Again @huckybuck many thanks for keeping us updated.
Hopefully seeing eachother will not only help Liddy but her humans too.
Everything crossed that the bone marrow test isn't needed and that the blood results show an improvement .x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Liddy-Loo it will be so lovely to see your slaves. So much love on the way to you all xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thank you for keeping us all updated @huckybuck 
Hoping seeing Liddy & Liddy see Soozi & Mr Soozi helps them all.
Topping up the healing vibes
I do hope the blood results show an improvement & the bone marrow test isn't needed xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Sending another tonne of vibes your way. Come on Liddy xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hope all goes well with the visit to the vets and blood results show improvements, lots of love and hugs @Soozi Xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sooz hadn't much battery left but has text to say Liddy very pleased to see her - her bloods are a little better than yesterday. 

She had some lick e lix and treats and Soozi got head butts!! 

The vets are doing a scan of her liver and stomach later and she has some results that she's going to run by our Ceiling Kitty. The hospital vets are now happy to be in contact with CK directly and grateful for any input she may have. 

Will try to update later xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh bless Liddy, she must have been so pleased to see Soozi! Glad to hear bloods were better x


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Head butts a good sign


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the update @huckybuck, so pleased the visit went so well and an improvement in the blood results too, hoping further test/scans can identify the illness so that Liddy can have the treatment she needs to begin to recover. Keeping everything crossed. Xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sounds as though the visit went well for everyone also good news on the bloods being slightly better than yesterday.
Hopefully Liddy willl be well enough to go home soon x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for another update HB, sounds like Liddy enjoyed seeing her Mum which is great. Lots more positive vibes and hugs from us Xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Very glad to hear of the improved blood results n head butts. Also good that the hospital vets will deal directly with CK n accept her input


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you for the updates @huckybuck I bet they were both so happy to see each other. That's good to hear that there has been an improvement in the blood results.

Sending lots of hugs xxx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Furry kisses and witchy healing vibes!!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Bless the little angel and glad she felt well enough to have some treats and headbutt her mummy. So long as she is stable enough maybe a few days at home to de-stress a bit would be a good thing. Glad CK is involved xxx


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Sending more well wishes and healing vibes. Thanks so much for the updates. So very happy the visit went well.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Awww sounds as if the visit was lovely ❤ The feeling you get when you see them and they are straight away all over you is just indescribable, just immense and special ❤

Hope sooz and Mr sooz are doing ok after leaving beautiful girl. It’s so hard leaving them even though you know they need to be where they are to get better xx 

Just can’t stop thinking about you all. Lots of love being sent to you’s ❤❤❤ Xxxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Glad to see CK helping out. Thanks for keeping us updated @huckybuck and I am keeping fingers crossed so much for Liddy and poor Soozi.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Sending more love and furry hugs. Thinking positively about this, glad CK will be adding some input, must be reassuring to have a familiar face who knows their stuff. E Xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just checking in today to add more hugs and vibes! Hoping for a positive update soon Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hoping things are improving for you, beautiful Liddy. Big loves to the humans xx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Furry kisses from Potter, he catched you a very smelly superhero, hope you will love him.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm another anxiously waiting for news, and praying that it will be good. Topping up the positive vibes. xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We had a brief update this morning that her bloods were holding but no news from the scans. 
They did say that she had eaten after Soozi left which was great. 

Not heard anything since so have to assume no news is good news and hopeful we will get an update later tonight.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

So pleased to hear better news. More healing thoughts being sent. Hugs all round.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So hoping she will be getting better soon and able to go home.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Topping up the positive vibes, glad she’s still eating. Thanks for the continuing updates HB.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Checking in and sending lots of well wishes and love to Spain for the day ahead ❤


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hoping for good news from the scan results today.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thank you for keeping us updated @huckybuck 
Seems Liddy perked up from having Soozi & Mr Soozi visiting, that's good news & that Liddy is eating.
Hoping for good news today & bloods continue to hold.
Keeping Soozi & Liddy in my thoughts & topping up the healing vibes for Liddy xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my God! And I don't say that very often, not our Liddy.

I am so sorry I havent been around as support for @Soozi Mr Soozie and our Liddy my Libby's twin!

Sending all my love and every positive prayer and healing vibe possible.

Come on sweetheart, it's time to bounce back now xx

@huckybuck is there anything any of us can do? Vet or specialist bills! Anything to help or reduce stress for Soozie, I will do anything to help? Xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck is there anything any of us can do? Vet or specialist bills! Anything to help or reduce stress for Soozie, I will do anything to help? Xx


Just dropping by to see how things are progressing , everything crossed Liddy is doing well.
I second what @ewelsh says.
.


----------



## ps60 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lets hope she gets a lot better, because it can't be very pleasant.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Get well soon poor Liddy.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Still thinking of Liddy & Soozi and hope both doing okay xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's been a difficult couple of days because the vet she has been seen by and speaks a little English has been off. 

They think that Liddy may have a fatty liver as a result of not eating enough so would like to put a feeding tube in this afternoon. 

However they were going to re do bloods first.

We are just waiting to hear what these are and what the plan will be.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

It must be so hard only having the one English speaking vet, it's horrid enough when they are ill but not knowing what is going on while that vet is off must make it so much worse.

I hope they get the blood results quickly and can move on with the treatment as needed.

Sending lots of love and positive vibes xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a horrible situation , I have always been able to ask questions and have things I'm not certain about explained to me so hate to imagine what it must be like to be in Soozi's situation .
Hope that the blood results come through quickly so that what ever needs to be done can go ahead asap xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh gosh, one thing after another for you all. I'm in the "whatever I can do to help" camp, too. Just shout.

Paws crossed that the results are back quickly and the treatment course of action can be decided upon xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh!! what a worrying and very stressful time for Soozi and Oh not to mention frustrating not being able to speak the language. Hope all results come back quickly now in order to begin treatment and get her well enough to go home, topping up the positive healing vibes from here too and sending lots and lots of love and hugs too Xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Just checking in again for Liddy. 
I am so glad mum Soozi got a good visit. I know Liddy is a super girl so will take a fair bit in her stride. I wish I could take a bit of the worry for you Soozi and if anything is needed just say. ✈


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The bloods have stayed stable today and she’s eaten a little too so they are happy to go ahead and put in her feeding tube at 11:30 tomorrow morning. 

Please continue to send her positive healing get well thoughts that she improves and the procedure goes well.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> The bloods have stayed stable today and she's eaten a little too so they are happy to go ahead and put in her feeding tube at 11:30 tomorrow morning.
> 
> Please continue to send her positive healing get well thoughts that she improves and the procedure goes well.


Sending bucket loads ❤ Please send her our love HB xxxx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Purrs and kisses from her twin brother!!!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thinking of Soozi & Liddy, hoping procedure goes smoothly & the feeding tube helps Liddy feel/ get better.
Sending heaps of positive & healing vibes Liddys way & a huge supportive hug for Soozi xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Sending lots of love and healing vibes from me and jasper!!! Sorry I haven’t seen this sooner, stay strong. Xxxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sending more hugs and get well soon wishes for Liddy and Soozi. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So much love on the way to them all, feline and two legged. Hope the tube goes ok Liddy xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sending positive vibes for a good result 
Xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope all goes well today with the feeding tube, much love to Liddy and Sooz Xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Another truck load of positive vibes for Liddy xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Good luck with the tube today. Let's hope it helps Liddy on the way to a speedy recovery.
Healing thoughts are on the way with a huge hug for everyone involved. Especially Liddy and Soozi.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sending loads of positive thoughts and vibes x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Topping up the good wishes


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Upping the positive vibes for our beautiful Liddy xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lots of positive healing vibes on their way to Liddy xx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Sending lots of good vibes, I hope all goes well with the procedure xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Liddy is still stable and no change in bloods which is really good news. They will do the procedure as planned this morning and I'll let you know as soon as I hear.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Just popping on for a update and sending over some well wishes


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

More furry kisses from Potter!!! And there's someone very smelly on his way to meet our beautiful Liddy...


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thinking of Liddy and her family. Fingers crossed it went ok today xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good news - all went well from the procedure and the tube is in place. 

She is recovering from the sedation and they hope to start liquid feed in a couple of hours time.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Fabulous news!, Thank you @huckybuck.

Here's hoping that Liddy will make rapid progress from now on.

Hugs for @Soozi and Mr Soozi.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wonderful start, onwards and upwards now Liddy darling!

Thanks for updates @huckybuck


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Good news - all went well from the procedure and the tube is in place.
> 
> She is recovering from the sedation and they hope to start liquid feed in a couple of hours time.


Fabulous news ❤ Thinking of you all xx praying for an uncomplicated recovery now and that Liddy is able to build up her strength from the feeding tube and fight fight fight ❤❤❤

Lots of love being sent over to you all xxxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks @huckybuck for the good news. Hope Liddy gets well soon.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update @huckybuck ,really hoping that this will get Liddy back on the road to recovery x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Good news - all went well from the procedure and the tube is in place.
> 
> She is recovering from the sedation and they hope to start liquid feed in a couple of hours time.


Best news I've heard all day. Well done Liddy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Phew! So glad to read this, thank you @huckybuck for being so kind and updating us all.

Now Liddy-Loo, that yummy food (albeit pulverised!) will be going into your lovely little tummy and will help you to build your strength and get better. Your mum & dad need you home with them, so eat, rest and get better very VERY soon so they can get you home. Lots of love from us here xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good news, hoping to hear soon Liddy can go home xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lovely positive updates, thank you @huckybuck 
I'm sure with some food in her belly Liddy will start to feel much better Xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Fantastic news! Thanks for the updates HB


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the update HB, good news, hoping that this will now help her on the road to a full recovery, sending lots more positive and healing vibes and lots of love to Soozi Xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Best wishes for them both.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Still thinking of Soozi and Liddy, really hoping we see a corner turned soon and see improvement. Stable is great but we want to see Liddy better and home x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Glad all went well with putting in the feeding tube.
Really hoping for good news this morning, an improvement would be lovely to hear.
Come on Liddy we are all wishing you well so you can go home to your mum & dad who love you & miss you so much.
Topping up the healing vibes xx


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Sending loads of love. Glad the updates are positive.
You can do it Liddy. Everyone is rooting for you!
Hope we have even better news today.
Eilidh and Clan xxxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Waiting for more positive news, come on Liddy darling we are all rooting for you xxx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Topping up the love....hugs to Soozi and healing purrs for Liddy X


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Dropping by to top up the positive vibes. Come on Liddy, we're all rooting for you! x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Positive vibes for Liddy and glad to hear the feeding tube operation went successfully.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just popped by to see if any news. Still rooting for you dear Liddy xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I'm another just dropping in to see if their is any news on Liddy (hopefully good) , while I'm here I'll top up the positive vibes to help her on her way x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi has gone over to visit Liddy 4pm this afternoon so hopefully will hear later how she is. 

In translation we think she might have a slight temperature but she has had a couple of meals through the tube successfully. 

Hoping her next set of bloods will show improvement and then she may be assessed to go home for recovery.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad she is feeling a bit brighter. I am sending a truck load of vibes on my way home from Harrogate 

Xxx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Checking for news.
The Overlords send lots of love, especially your twin brother!!!!
Hope that smelly parcel will arrive soon and you will have a very special friend to love and protect you (there was some witchcraft involved...)!!!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Paws firmly crossed Liddy's temperature comes down & next set of bloods show a great improvement.
Come on Liddy we are all wishing you better.
Topping up the healing vibes
Thank you @huckybuck for keeping us all updated xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Topping up the healing vibes for Liddy, glad she's managed a couple of meals successfully, come on sweetheart time to get well and go home. Sending lots and lots of love. Xxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Everything crossed for good blood results, I really hope she can come home soon xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I hope Soozi and Mr Soozi hd a good visit with Liddy, it must be so hard. I can't bear it for them all  I hope Liddy's results have improved and she can be home soon. Lots of love Sooz xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The visit went ok. However Liddy is noticeably stressed. She was much more withdrawn today and was lying in her litter tray. 

Sooz is anxious to get her home now so everything crossed her bloods are good tomorrow. 

The tube feeding and cleaning at home is quite a worry for Sooz who has not done anything like this before but hopefully it will become easy as the more she does it the more confident she’ll be. 

Paws crossed Liddy at home will feel happier and hungrier and gain more strength for her body to heal itself.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you for the update HB. I do hope Liddy can go home tomorrow. 

Sending many healing thoughts for Liddy, and many positive vibes for Soozi and her OH. xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

My heart goes out to Liddy and Soozi what a horrible situation.
I have everything crossed that bloods will be good tomorrow and Liddy can go home to be pampered and cared for by her devoted humans.
I'm sure ,daunting as it must feel, Soozi will cope brilliantly with anything that is thrown her way.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Praying that Liddy can be well enough to come home tomorrow sooz ❤❤❤

Still very much in our thoughts xx lots and lots of love being sent to you all xxxxx

Easier said than done when your heart is breaking but take care of yourself too sooz and Mr sooz ❤ Liddy needs you fighting fit and we need you back here ASAP xxxx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Poor baby, I hope she will feel better when she gets home. My Panda who lived to 19 had to stay at the vets once for a few days, and he started lying in his litter tray too. Once he came home though, he really perked up. I hope it will be the same for Liddy. Xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Keeping fingers crossed Liddell can come home. I am sure Soozi will learn quickly enough to clean and feed using the tube.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hope Liddy is home soon.
How long do they estimate the tube feeding is needed?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Another hoping Liddy is home where she will be less stressed, poor Soozie it is such an anxious time. Sending all my love x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Poor Liddy, it must be really adding to Soozi’s worry seeing her like that. Topping up the good vibes that the bloods are clear & she can come home.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I've just spoken to Soozi and unfortunately Liddy has gone downhill this morning . Her breathing is very bad and they are trying to stabilise her with oxygen. They have run more blood tests. Soozi is very worried at this latest turn of events. Can you all please pray hard to whatever you believe in whilst we wait for more news, we need those vibes xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh no that’s not the news we wanted, poor little Liddy, sending all the positive thoughts and prayers in the world to Liddy right now  lots of love to Soozi too xxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Praying hard for Liddy and Soozi. Max positive vibes being sent willing a quick recovery from this setback.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

with you in soul and mind soozi x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no I am sorry to hear this bad news. All paws crossed Liddy rallies, if that is what is best for her. It may be she is just too tired to fight any more. So sorry this is happening Soozi


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh no ,so very sorry to be reading this , everything crossed that Liddy will find the strength to fight this x


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh no, poor Liddy. Please fight harder darling. So sorry Soozi. Everything crossed here x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh no :'(

So sorry to read this, I hope the vets can get her stabilized


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Very sorry, to hear Liddy is not doing well.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Sending lots of love and support xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh dear, not what we wanted to hear at all. Praying really hard she will improve. Big hug for Soozi and Mr S xx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh no  I really hope they can stabilise her, sending lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sending positive vibes, and much love, to Liddy, Soozi and Mr Soozi. xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gutted by this turn of events


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Friends I'm so sorry to post this .Beautiful LIddy died half and hour ago . Her heart stopped. They tried everything . Rip sweet Liddy. Soozi is understandably completely bereft. will update more when we know .x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I am gutted. Can't stop crying


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh no!

I'm so sorry


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I’m so sorry, I can’t imagine how you will be feeling


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry Soozi my heart breaks for you. Liddy was a beautiful girl and lucky to have such a wonderful person loving her and fighting for her until the end. 

Run free little Liddy you were loved and will be missed. Huge hugs to you Soozi xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So,so sorry.
RIP little puss, you were so loved.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Liddy was a beautiful girl and she could not have been more loved and no-one could have done more for her than our Sooz. This is so unfair. I'm so sorry Sooz. Rest now, our beautiful Liddy xxx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh no, I’ve only just seen this. I haven’t been around for a while. I’m so terribly sorry Soozi. RIP Liddy. 

This is the second bad news I’ve heard. My friend lost her cat yesterday. She was pts due to cancer. I hope the coming in threes doesn’t happen. This is too heartbreaking.

Thank you Huckybuck for the updates.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Devastated


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no  I’m absolutely heartbroken for you Soozi. All my thoughts are with you xx

Sleep easy beautiful Liddy xxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

So sorry for beautiful Liddy and a big hug to you Soozi.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm so, so sorry.

Run free, beautiful girl xxxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Precious Angel Liddy. I'm so sorry for your loss Soozi. xxx


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Heartbroken for you Soozi. So very sorry for your loss. Run free beautiful Liddy xxx


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm very sorry for your loss, @Soozi may Liddy rest in peace.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

So very sorry to hear the news Soozi. Was unexpected.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh no, such devastating news, In tears here as I'm sure many are. So, so sorry for you Soozi. Run free beautiful Liddy.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Heartbreaking news. RIP Liddy, a brave little tiger. Soozi, I am so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

So very sad to hear this. Take care Soozi, Liddy couldn’t have been more loved xx


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I am so sorry to hear this news. I was so hopeful this was going to have a better outcome, it's caught me so off guard and I'm in tears for Soozi and her partner, I cannot begin to imagine how they are feeling.

There really are no words, it's just too devastating.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I will start by saying that Soozi and Liddy's vets have done a grand job of communicating across a language barrier, which has made an already difficult situation that little bit harder for everyone. It does mean that a few things aren't yet 100% clear, so I must apologise in advance if something I say later turns out not to be quite the case.

What we do know is that Liddy had haemolytic anaemia. In this condition, something destroys the red blood cells while they are circulating through the bloodstream - and in Liddy's case (as it usually is) the culprit was suspected to be her own immune system.

There are many reasons why the immune system might turn on its own red blood cells. Liddy's vets suspect FeLV - a rare thing indeed given that Liddy had previously tested negative for the virus and was vaccinated against it. FeLV, a cruel virus in many ways, can cause the body's immune system to turn on its own red blood cells, and it can also cause severe damage to the bone marrow.

Liddy's bloodwork was supportive of bone marrow suppression and compromise to her immune system, on top of the anaemia she was already fighting. While a bone marrow test was planned to investigate this further, Liddy was not stable enough so it had to be postponed.

Because she was not eating well, it appears that she then developed a degree of hepatic lipidosis (HL), a common complication in cats who are inappetant for any period of time. So she also had this to contend with as well.

Liddy was treated well for these problems. She had blood transfusions to replace some of the red blood cells destroyed by her immune system. She had steroids to try and reduce the attack on her red blood cells. She had antibiotics to help cover her weakened immune system. A feeding tube was placed to aid nutrition and address the HL. Very little more could have been done.

Sadly, Liddy's breathing deteriorated throughout this morning and despite oxygen therapy and attempts to stabilise her, she passed away. I don't know if we know yet exactly what caused her breathing to deteriorate (the vets looking after Liddy may know more, but under the circumstances I don't think the conversation has been had yet). Purely speculating, it may have been a lack of oxygen caused by the anaemia, or possibly a secondary complication of her illness. With so much to contend with, I think there is likely nothing that anyone could have done.

One thing has been clear throughout this, at least to me.

As cat owners we can never wrap them up in cotton wool, though of course that doesn't stop us trying our hardest. We love them, care for them and protect them with all our hearts but sometimes nature intervenes in the cruellest of ways. We've seen it before on here and will no doubt see it again.

Soozi is exactly the same. Liddy's environment was controlled and she was vaccinated in accordance with guidelines. Soozi picked up on the fact that she wasn't well quickly and took prompt action. That little cat received all the care that could possibly have been provided for her throughout her life and during her illness in hospital. The fact that this wasn't enough to keep Liddy with us for longer is devastating, but I just wanted everyone to know (as I'm sure you already did) that bad stuff happens to good cats and good people and sometimes nothing we do can stop it.

I'm rambling a little and may have forgotten my original point, but what I mean to say is: Soozi and her OH couldn't have done anything more for Liddy, and Liddy was blessed to have such caring people in a world where not all cats do. Even Liddy's vet said to me what a caring and responsible owner she is.

I wish there was something else I could say that might actually help. I just wanted to try and explain as much as we knew of what was happening.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh Soozi, I am so sorry to hear this terrible news. Love to you and yours x

Run free lovely Liddy x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I will start by saying that Soozi and Liddy's vets have done a grand job of communicating across a language barrier, which has made an already difficult situation that little bit harder for everyone. It does mean that a few things aren't yet 100% clear, so I must apologise in advance if something I say later turns out not to be quite the case.
> 
> What we do know is that Liddy had haemolytic anaemia. In this condition, something destroys the red blood cells while they are circulating through the bloodstream - and in Liddy's case (as it usually is) the culprit was suspected to be her own immune system.
> 
> ...


I know I will speak for a lot of people when I say a huge thank you CK for being there for Soozi and Liddy through this terrible time. You've been a rock.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

@Ceiling Kitty Thank you so much for explaining everything and the reassurances that everything that could be done was done. It is sad but true that the worst of things can happen to even the best of people. It seems so unfair and cruel. Hopefully Soozi can take some comfort in the fact that Liddy had a wonderful life with her and she really did give her the best life she possibly could with all the love a cat could hope for and then some.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

RIP Sweet little Liddy. Condolences to Soozi and family.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I will start by saying that Soozi and Liddy's vets have done a grand job of communicating across a language barrier, which has made an already difficult situation that little bit harder for everyone. It does mean that a few things aren't yet 100% clear, so I must apologise in advance if something I say later turns out not to be quite the case.
> 
> What we do know is that Liddy had haemolytic anaemia. In this condition, something destroys the red blood cells while they are circulating through the bloodstream - and in Liddy's case (as it usually is) the culprit was suspected to be her own immune system.
> 
> ...


Thank you Shosh, though the last bit made me cry again. I think what's been hardest through all of this is trying to understand how this happened. We put so much faith in modern medicine and vaccines but as you say, sometimes it just isn't enough and there is nothing anyone could do to prevent this. Thank you for being there for Sooz, you are as always an absolute star xxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you CK for taking the time to write your post. We all know how much Liddy was loved and it's reassuring to know that everything that could be done was, even though the outcome was not what anyone wanted.

I hope it's ok to post this pic.

If I ever think about a cat chat pictures that have been posted just a couple stick in my mind and I can actually envisage them if I shut my eyes, one of those is this one of beautiful Liddy, such a gorgeous girl:


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

@Ceiling Kitty Thank you for that compassionate and thoughtful explanation.

It's indeed a sad fact of life that sometimes, things just _are, _however much we want them not to be.

Thinking of you @Soozi xx


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I haven't got many words I can say to express how shocked and sad I am to read this thread. As I am away I have only checked in once or twice, but I didn't expect this.

Soozi I am sending you all of my love, all of my thoughts, everything. No words can make this better right now but one thing I do know is Liddy was loved and given the best life thanks to you. 

I have she'd a tear reading this and am just so so sorry.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> Thank you CK for taking the time to write your post. We all know how much Liddy was loved and it's reassuring to know that everything that could be done was, even though the outcome was not what anyone wanted.
> 
> I hope it's ok to post this pic.
> 
> ...


That's one of my favourite pictures of Liddy, along with this one, a little bit of silliness which I know is a favourite of Soozi's:-










She was a truly beautiful puss and a Cat Chat favourite :Kiss


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh no

I am heartbroken for you @Soozi x


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

She was and always wil be a very special member of cat chat. Gosh, im in tears. Celing kitty and hucky buck you two are amazing. Soozi you are in my thoughts xzz


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

LJC675 said:


> Thank you CK for taking the time to write your post. We all know how much Liddy was loved and it's reassuring to know that everything that could be done was, even though the outcome was not what anyone wanted.
> 
> I hope it's ok to post this pic.
> 
> ...


one of my absolute favourites , thank you .
and thanks shosh for bringing a little light as to what's happened.x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> That's one of my favourite pictures of Liddy, along with this one, a little bit of silliness which I know is a favourite of Soozi's:-
> 
> View attachment 379845
> 
> ...


another fave she was so pretty in her frock .


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

@Soozi, my heart goes out to you. You could not have done more for your beautiful girl. xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh no :'(

Just have no words. So so sorry to read this. Heartbroken for you Soozi.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Deverstating news, rest in peace little one


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

So very sorry. Liddy was a gorgeous girl x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh no I didn't want to see that news at all im absolutely gutted, my heart goes out to poor sweet angel Liddy and @Soozi who is the loveliest caring lady and always here and so kind to everyone on this forum. RIP beautiful Liddy and Soozi I'm sending hugs and love to you and Mr Soozi xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh  I am so so so so horribly sad to read this. I am so sorry. liddy was so lucky in the time she was here. I am absolutely heartbroken by this news. Sending all my love to soozi, I also have little words. How unfair  RIP gorgeous girl. Will always think of her at Lidl’s xxx


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

RIP dear brave Liddy. Thoughts are with you Soozi I know it's so hard but you did everything you could.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you CK for explaining. I am absolutely heartbroken for Liddy and Soozi, I know we all are. Its been a huge battle I'm sure but sadly one that couldn't be won. Thoughts go to Soozi and Mr S. If love could have saved Liddy, it would have. Bless you xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Soozi I'm so very sorry to read this sad news ,no words will make you hurt less right now but you can rest easy in the knowledge you did all you could to make your beautiful girl well again xx

RIP beautiful Liddy ,have fun chasing the butterflies at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

@Ceiling Kitty thank you for letting us all know what has been going on,it is very much appreciated.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

No words :,-(

So sorry Sooz and Mr Sooz ❤

Sleep tight beautiful Liddy xxx your short life was one of immense love and care with your mum and dad. You will be missed forever more :,-( xxxxxx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

No words can describe how sorry I am...
Sweet little Liddy, Potter's beautiful twin sister, how could this happened??? You will be forever in my heart, run free with Darla and Riddick, hope they were there to welcome and guide you.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Utterly devastated to read this. I'm so very sorry Sooz, it's a cruel world and despite everything you and your amazing vet tried poor Liddy is now at peace on Rainbow Bridge 
Sending lots of hugs and thoughts to you and your OH. Take care of yourself, won't you Xx
Thanks so much to @Ceiling Kitty @huckybuck and @JaimeandBree for the updates and information.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Absolutely gutted to be reading this devasting newsSo, so sorry Soozi, run free beautiful Liddy. Xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I was dreading coming on to see this. It is awful when one of ‘ours ‘dies. The care and most importantly love we freely give to our cats is amazing and the right thing. 

I am so grateful to Soozi for the support she gave me when Iv was going through it. Liddy was a lucky girl to have been found by Soozi and Mr S . I hope time helps. Take care xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh no. Oh Soozi I am totally gutted for you all. Beautiful Liddy was loved so very much, you could have done no more and you cared for her so brilliantly. I remember when I first saw her here on Cat Chat and asked about her, as her colouring was so gorgeous. I just feel sick for you. Thank you for all the updates from those who know Soozi well and thank you CK for all of your help and explanations. I'm having trouble seeing the keyboard at the moment. My heart breaks for you and Mr Soozi. 

Run free beautiful girl, you were beloved and it's wonderful the care you have had from your mum and dad and your vet team. Lots of love xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I was dreading coming on as I feared the worst. Very upsetting news. Run free beautiful Liddy.
Thinking of you Soozi and Mr S


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Sovery, very sorry for your loss, @Soozi ! You did everything for your little girl.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh no, poor sweet Liddy, poor Soozi & Mr S.
I’m in tears reading this, I’m so so sorry Soozi.
Heartbroken for you both.
Liddy couldn’t have asked for more caring & lovingly devoted slaves.
Thinking of you Soozi.
Please I know it’s hard to do right now but take care of yourself, be kind to yourself.
Liddy, beautiful girl, run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this  gutted...


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

@Soozi, incredibly sad news and thinking of you tonight


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Such sad news  My heart goes out to you @Soozi . I hope that you do not feel that in any way you let your darling Liddy down - she could not have been more loved or better cared for. Take time to grieve and do not be afraid to share the hurt with your friends here. You may be far away but our thoughts are with you and Mr. S at this awful time xxxx


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Horrible, devastating news. I’m so sorry. Run free little darling Liddy. Xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

So very, very sorry for you Soozi 

She fought so hard and she had all the love and all the help possible, no cat could’ve been loved better. I hope this will comfort you in the coming days and weeks. She is at peace now, no more suffering and pain. Run free sweet Liddy Xxx


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

Thankyou CK for your considered and caring response to the passing of beautiful Liddy, I can only imagine what Soozi is going through right now and will be for some time to come, love is amazing but loss is devastating, lots of love to you Soozi, how lucky Liddy was to have you as her mum xxxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Absolutely gutted for you @Soozi ...
Such heartbreaking news.
RIP Liddy, run free at the bridge!

Thank you @huckybuck , @JaimeandBree and @idris for keeping us updated and most importantly supporting Soozi in this horrible time.
And massive thanks to @Ceiling Kitty for all help provided and also for your post here!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Dear Soozi, I am full of sorrow to hear this awful news about your gorgeous, sweet Liddy. I hoped when I opened the thread today there would be some good news. Such a shock to read what has happened!
Utterly devastating for you. 

Thinking of you with love and much sympathy and sending hugs. xx

RIP dearest Liddy, we will all miss you xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Ceiling Kitty - thank you for a brilliant post explaining the situation to us. You are a huge asset to this forum - we are very lucky to have you. x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

chillminx said:


> @Ceiling Kitty - thank you for a brilliant post explaining the situation to us. You are a huge asset to this forum - we are very lucky to have you. x


I coudn't agree more, such a thorough and compassionate explanation, it helped us all.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so utterly sorry to hear that you have lost your brave, beautiful baby girl @Soozi What a devastating loss - my heart just goes out to you.

I am so glad that for the time she was here she found such wonderful people to care for her, and she knew was it was like to be truly adored.

Sleep tight baby girl. You have been loved.

xxx


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

So very sorry to read this sad news, no words of comfort will be sufficient. 

Thinking of you Soozi and your partner.....devastated for you x


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Absolutely heartbreaking news....dear sweet Liddy you were truly adored by us all.

Sorry never seems to be enough but my heart goes out to you both at this incredibly sad time. Rest in peace little lady X


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh no, so very sorry x


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't know how I missed this thread and have just read it through from start to finish - all the while hoping that Liddy would be OK, so I am devastated to read the last few pages and learn that darling Liddy has gone to Rainbow Bridge.

_*The loss of a pet cat*

Weep not for me though I am gone into that gentle night. Grieve if you will, but not for long upon my soul's sweet flight. I am at peace, my soul is at rest, and there is no need for tears. For with your love I was so blessed for all those many years. There is no pain; I suffer not, the fear now all is gone. Put now these things out of your thoughts, in your memory I live on. Remember not my fight for breath Remember not the strife. Please do not dwell upon my death, but celebrate my life.

Copyright 1992 Constance Jenkins_,


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

So so sad  so sorry for your loss @Soozi and Mr S.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

The first thing I thought about when I woke up was how Soozi was doing. Hope you are coping as best you can xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Shedding tears here for your loss Soozi. She was such a beautiful girl and much loved by so many people.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

So very sorry you lost your beautiful girl, Soozi. I know how much you loved her


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread and have just read it through from start to finish - all the while hoping that Liddy would be OK, so I am devastated to read the last few pages and learn that darling Liddy has gone to Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> _*The loss of a pet cat*
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this, it made me cry again but I find it comforting.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Thinking of you today @Soozi sending you love,hugs and strength xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Keep checking in coz I just can’t take this in :,-( 

Hope sooz and Mr sooz are coping as best as they can :,-(


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know where to start lovelies I was stunned to read such lovely posts from you all and I thank each and everyone of you for your kindness and love I just hoped and prayed the outcome would be better and Liddy could recover and be saved but my head was somewhere else and I couldnt muster up the courage to tell you all what was happening. I think I went into shock when they told me Liddy needed urgent blood transfusions. 
Our hearts are broken into a million pieces. 
We are not go out sort of people so it was just mostly just the 3 of us at home now its just silence and sadness. At the moment I feel I will never get over how this happened to my girl I feel a physical pain from her loss. she was my world and I have to try to deal with it but it's just so terribly hard. Waking this morning with all hope gone was the worst feeling in the world.
It was so kind and lovely of @huckybuck, @JaimeandBree to post for me they just said don't worry we will let everyone know, I just couldnt find the words and am really struggling now. @Ceiling Kitty has been amazing and was in contact with my Vet and helping me to understand what was happening with various tests and treatments but we are all still not 100% sure of the diagnosis. The Hosptial Vet phoned me last night and has asked us to go up next week so we can sit quietly and calmly and go through everything and ask questions.They have been amazing.
The hardest thing for me is talking about Liddy in past tense it doesn't feel real. 
We are going up to the hospital later hopefully to pick up her things and they are arranging for Liddy's cremation we have said we dont want her cremated with other pets.
I noticed lovely offers of help with bills but thankfully I've always had Liddy insured so that hasnt been an issue and I would have found the money somewhere if it was a problem. Thank you all again from the bottom of my heart you are the most wonderful people. 
I will be back posting and looking in on you all so play nicely!
Huge hugs and love,
Sooz. XXX


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

@Soozi {{hug}} dear one. xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

@Soozi sending tonnes of love, hugs and strength. Xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh sooz :,-( 

We stand with you through your heartbreak love xx

Sending millions of love over ❤


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my love I wish I could hug you!

It’s the most upsetting, heartbreaking news I have heard for years! 

Your in my thoughts and prayers all the time. X


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank for posting, dear Soozi. xx It means a lot to hear from you, as I know it can't be easy to write. 

Tears of sympathy hun, for what you are going through right now. Such a terrible loss, and so unexpected. Dearest Liddy..

We are all here for you whenever/if you feel like sharing your thoughts with us.

Thinking of you and sending much love and hugs. xx


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

I truly feel your loss.
Liddy was blessed to have such love in her life.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

My heart hurts so much for you right now so I can't even begin to imagine how much yours hurts Sooz, you know we are all here for you xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

thanks for the post soozi we know it's so raw and an open wound at the moment . be kind to yourself love x


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Soozi Thankyou for posting I know it can’t have been easy. You have always been so kind and helpful to others when we have faced hard times. I just wish I could make all the pain go away, time does help and in a few weeks you will remember with a smile and not a tear x


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Hugs! I’ve been there, so I know how you feel. My pets are my world too. Be kind to yourself and take time to heal. Hugs!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Soozi, my heart is hurting for you and your hubby. Thank you so much for posting. Liddy will always be part of your lives, I think she was so special that she can't not be. Sending you love and strength to get through the coming days. I am so glad for Liddy that she found you both, her life could have been very different - but it was wonderful because of you. Sweet Liddy, gone from this world but never forgotten by your mum and dad, nor lots of others xx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I can only echo what the others have said. Much love to you and Mr S, Liddy was so loved xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely to hear from you @Soozi, even though under such tragic circumstances. We have all cried with you and are feeling low in sympathy with how you must be feeling at the moment. Your beautiful Liddy was such a favourite on here, as are you. Sending you lots of love across the miles xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thank you for posting dear Soozi, it can’t have been easy for you.
If you need to talk, you know where we all are, we are here for you. There’s always some of us online.
My heart is broken for you. 
Thinking of you & sending love, hugs & strength. I will light a candle for your sweet girl. You’re in my prayers xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh Sooz you are so brave to post today but I am so pleased to hear from you and that you have had a chance to look at some of our messages of support. Know that we are all here for you and sending you lots of love and prayers. Please take care of yourself and pop back when you are ready. Big hugs, Em Xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to read about Liddy. My heart goes out to you. She was a very beautiful girl. Big hugs from me and the boys. Run free beautiful Liddy.

Viv xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you for your post Soozi. Sending lots of love and strength. Xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

What a brave post when you must be feeling so torn to shreds. I just wish we could do more to help. If you can think of anything please just say. You were so good to me when Teddy was ill. I just wish wish wish your little girl had come back to you and got better too. Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

So good of you to post Soozi, I have been in the same place you are now so I understand the pain.
I don't expect I can do anything different for you than all the other lovely people here. But if I can, then you just have to ask.
Sending hugs.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

@Soozi Reading your post made me cry. I feel your pain, I went through the same with Moka a couple of years ago. I have his ashes near my bed.
Lots of love xx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Sending lots of love and hugs to you, Soozi xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I can only add my own love and hugs to those already sent xxx


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

I had no idea until today. Came on to check in. Absolutely devastated and heartbroken for you. I didn't know you well but loved looking at beautiful Liddy's pictures. I'm sat in tears writing this, it's so so sad. Your in my thoughts and prayers.
Run free, beautiful one.
Eilidh xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Dearest @Soozi

Like so many others I wish I could shoulder some of the shock and hurt. Words are futile so often.

Ivan , Blue and I send all our love . 
xXx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Soozi i have only just caught up with the thread and I was hoping it wasn't going to bad news. I am sorry about Liddy and I know you truely did everything for her. @Ceiling Kitty thanks for the long explanation and for making us all able to know the ins and outs. I hope this poem can help in some small way.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thinking of you @Soozi & sending you love & strength.
We are all here for you (hugs) xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Still very much in our thoughts sooz ❤

Us 5, send all our love ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thinking about you and Mr S, lovely Soozi. Lots of love xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Love and hugs Sooze. xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

You’re in our thoughts Soozi xxx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thinking of you @Soozi, you have always been so supportive of us all on here with your kindness and advice.

Sending much love X


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking of You Soozi, sending lots of love Xxx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

So sorry, thinking of you xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Always in my prayers x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi had to sign the insurance papers yesterday at the hospital which she was dreading. 
Now it's a case of waiting for Liddy's ashes to be returned to her which hopefully won't take long.
I think yesterday was a big hurdle for Sooz so hopefully she will start to get through each day a little better as time goes on.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

My thoughts and much love sent over to you both ❤ Hope you are finding strength in each other and taking care of yourselves xxxx

Always in our thoughts lovely lady ❤


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

xxxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the update @huckybuck and sending lots of love @Soozi and hugs.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thinking of you both Soozi. Xx


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sending huge hugs your way soozi.xxxxxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Still so sad every time I think about this, sending lots of love to Soozi, thinking about you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I think of you both every day Soozi and send healing thoughts. Lots of hugs.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Big hugs to you Soozi.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sending love @Soozi


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello lovely people! Just wanted to say Thank you again for all your lovely posts and PM's of support everyone is just so incredibly thoughtful and kind! I cry everytime I read such lovely messages for me and for my beautiful Liddy who I miss dreadfully. I know time is a good healer and the shock and sadness will ebb. We have not put a tree up or decorations it just doesn't seem right somehow. I will be back cos I would miss you all and seeing your beautiful babies cat chat is a big part of my everyday life just a bit painful at the moment. Look after your precious kitties, keep them close and tell them everyday how much you love them.
See you soon and Bless you. XXX


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Thank you for looking in @Soozi, we understand it is hard.
Biggles, Jack and I send our love.
Xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Sending you love & strength dear Soozi.
Huge hugs xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking of you and sending lots and lots of love, strength and hugs.Xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thinking of you Soozi. Love and hugs from Jessie, Ollie and myself xx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks for popping in @Soozi we will be right here waiting with open arms always xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lovely to hear from you sweetie. Lots of love and hugs coming your way Xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Sending you lots of love and hugs @Soozi bless you (Popcorn sends you a loving boop) xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you for the lovely message to us all Soozi xx 

You and dearest Liddy will be in my thoughts every day. xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sending lots of love and strength vibes to you at this awful time. I hope you don't leave the forum, you would be dreadfully missed. I hope collecting the ashes brings you some form of peace, but it will take a long time to come to any sort of terms with this shocking loss xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you for taking the time to let us know how you’re doing, Soozi. We are thinking of you every day and hope the pain in your heart lessens soon. So much love heading to you xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh @Soozi your in my thoughts daily, every time I look at Libby actually. Life seems so unfair on times!

Always in my prayers x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Lots of love from me and the mogs 
@Soozi

X


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Still not a day passes where u don’t think of you, Mr Sooz and Beautiful girl, Liddy ❤

Hope you are taking care of each other xxx

Miss you loads lovely lady ❤ Xxx


----------

